

Ask HN: Anyone using Softlayer's Cloudlayer? - zhyder

Softlayer's competitor to Amazon-AWS has been out for more than 2 months, but I haven't heard much about it here since their launch. They seem to have better pricing than Amazon if you need high bandwidth. I know folks here swear by Softlayer's dedicated servers; any experience with their VPS 'cloud' services?
======
sanswork
We use amazon and gogrid pretty extensively but also have a few servers at
softlayer so when I saw them release this I got pretty excited.

I went to my account and went through the process of setting up a server. Once
I clicked confirm on the confirmation it brought up a page saying someone
would be calling to confirm my order which seemed a bit weird since I'm use to
amazon and gogrid and clicking create server and having one a few minutes
later.

An hour or so later(maybe two I can't remember exactly) I got my softlayer
cloudserver. Considering how fast they are setting up dedicated servers it
really wasn't any faster than that. Could just be an early adopter problem
though. They also lack the ability to do server images that I could see when I
used it which is pretty much a no go for me(I use puppet with gogrid to make
due because of their location but I'm desperate for their server image
solution to be released). I ended up canceling it and any plans of using their
cloud services going forward.

That said I still love them for their dedicated servers and service related to
that and maybe I just used it at a time when they were still shaking the bugs
out. Given how great their other services have been I'm sure given time this
one will be awesome too.

*Fixed some typos and wording, been a busy week and I'm half asleep.

~~~
sanswork
With regards to the sever images Softlayer just mailed to me confirm they do
have them so please disregard that point.

"On the topic of the server images, we do have that capability. If you view
the image details page there is a "Create Image Template" link."

------
lsc
do they use the same API as ec2?

